# Garage Project



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

So middle of last year we moved into a new build. The garage has been a sort of dumping ground which has slowly been sorting out. The garage has a pitched roof so late part of last year I boarded out the roof space with loft boards

View attachment 58568


View attachment 58569


In the last week I've started adding additional sockets with a total of 5x Double Sockets whilst painting all the walls in Masonry Pure White Weatherproof Paint. Ive also installed a bike rack mounted on wall and will be mounting a unistrut on floor to stop the wheels rolling backwards. I've also put a white board up for my never ending list of jobs.









































So hopefully at end of this weekend I shall get all the wiring installed for the new sockets and all walls painted. Then next weekend I shall be getting the floor painted in Leyland Floor Paint.

Future plans in next month are to get the kitchen units installed with workbench. The following step after that is to get the ceiling plasterboarded and plastered. I already have 6x IP65 rated downlighters to go in and will run the wiring in next weekend for this


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

So I little update from past week or so.

I got all my sockets wired in. Only had one in there from when new build completed last year just so I could get the electric out to the garage.

Now have 4 double gang sockets in there. Also wired in 6 spotlights and outside floodlight. Most of garage walls painted just need touching in a few places. I received 3 of my wall cabinets last week and put up. I've got another wall cabinet coming next week aswell as some base units.

Jobs this weekend is to move the old existing light fitting and cable up to the loft space above the main garage and tidy up the conduit.

A couple of pics tonight nothing amazing as the garage floors a mess at the minute due to waiting for all cabinets to be fitted and things tidy away




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

I am really surprised in a new build the ceiling wasn't plaster-boarded? 

I bet painting the walls makes it feel so much lighter and bigger doesn't it? I hate painting and cant bring myself to do my garage :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Coming on well :thumb: 

Looking forward to the finished project...


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks guys. It’s a separate building from the house so it was just an open space. I probably won’t plasterboard the underside of roof as I’m gonna be a bit worried about dampness in winter. I think I’ll either MDF or Plyboard it all. I’ll then woodfill all joints and screws followed by a coat of white paint. 

It does look a lot lighter in there now with the white paint opposed to the red brick work and breeze blocks along with the spot lights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

So today I managed to pretty much finish off the electrics. Got the 3rd light wired all into the switch for the loft space. I used a IP65 rated LAP floodlight as I wanted to be on safe side just in case for any leaks.




























The only thing left to do on the electrics is to install a new fuse box unit as the sparky when putting in before we moved in last year decided to molester it and I want to conduit in for the final cable in and fit another light switch back box as I cracked it mounting it.



















Hopefully next weekend I'm aiming to get the garage floor painted over a couple of days as it's a 3 day weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Coming along nicely. I couldn’t help but notice the van in the background, presume you work for ADT/JCI?


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Kev.O said:


> Coming along nicely. I couldn't help but notice the van in the background, presume you work for ADT/JCI?


Yes bud I do work for ADT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

potter88 said:


> Yes bud I do work for ADT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, recognise the bell box anywhere. I used to be on the tools but moved to sales about 10 years ago. Are you service or install?


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Kev.O said:


> Me too, recognise the bell box anywhere. I used to be on the tools but moved to sales about 10 years ago. Are you service or install?


I'm an Engineer on Service in the Fire section of the company. Do you sell on the intruder or the fire side of the business?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

I used to be on install for Fire, back in the Minerva days, well it was just changing to MX when I started to learn the fire side of the business.


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Kev.O said:


> I used to be on install for Fire, back in the Minerva days, well it was just changing to MX when I started to learn the fire side of the business.


Good old trusty MX stuff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Looking good, always browsing the Garage sections for ideas.

Couple of questions, is your garage on a ring from the main MCB through a FCU or does it have it’s own MCB?

Also those joists look like they are 600mm centres? Be very careful how much weight you put up there, looks quite stacked already.

Looking forward to seeing the units in pal.


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

bluechimp said:


> Looking good, always browsing the Garage sections for ideas.
> 
> Couple of questions, is your garage on a ring from the main MCB through a FCU or does it have it's own MCB?
> 
> ...


It's from the house main mcb bud. Yea they are bud although it's not stacked like that always just moving some bits about creating room whilst I was pulling the cable up today. Most box's are only stacked 2 high with weight distributed about

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks pal.

I only have one double in my garage and was unsure on whether to extend the ring or create a new one. Not a big deal in the grand scheme of things.

LAP get mixed reviews, i’m looking at a-lot of their stuff like sockets and down lighters from Screwfix. How you finding the light?


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

bluechimp said:


> Thanks pal.
> 
> I only have one double in my garage and was unsure on whether to extend the ring or create a new one. Not a big deal in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> LAP get mixed reviews, i'm looking at a-lot of their stuff like sockets and down lighters from Screwfix. How you finding the light?


The lights are all good mate. Ive got this floodlight for the roof space

https://www.screwfix.com/p/lap-led-floodlight-10w-black-daylight/604cc

And opted for these Downlights

https://www.screwfix.com/p/lap-fixed-led-downlight-white-370lm-5w-220-240v/9815v

I opted for all IP rated units just to help with possible dampness etc over winter months, although I am going to mount a timer controlled radiator in there also just to keep a little bit of warmth in there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Yeh I think getting IP65 rated is sensible, I will be regardless of where fitted.

How you finding the 36deg beam angle? I’ve always found the beam too narrow?


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Seems ok so far although I’ve not really been out there in darkness as of yet. I’ll take a picture tonight to get an idea of them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan L (Feb 23, 2016)

Ive just fitted 6 of those ip65 downlighters to the eaves on either side of the garage, they are quite bright white light but do pool the light.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I fitted some of these a bit back. https://amzn.to/2Yvf66q They dish out a decent amount of light. My intention was that these were to be supplementary lighting but they're that good I don't even bother with the regular fluorescents. I have them on a PIR with timer so it's hands free. 😬


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

bluechimp said:


> Yeh I think getting IP65 rated is sensible, I will be regardless of where fitted.
> 
> How you finding the 36deg beam angle? I've always found the beam too narrow?












A quick pic tonight in the dark for you bud. Garage door closed so outside floodlight not shining in either. Does light up fairly well. I've got 6x in total. Obviously the lights are not in a fixed position at minute as just cable tied up until boarded up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

So I bought some heavy duty hooks from Screwfix yesterday to hang my ladders on wall. When I received them they are a lot bigger than I imagined and really strong (you could hang a cow on them I reckon ).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

The lights look great! I bet you are looking forward to getting it boarded over?


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

So little update. I made a start on painting the garage floor today. It's had one coat today and then I'll be giving it a 2nd coat tomorrow. It's just the rear half done so far with all the stuff etc bundled in the front half and some under tarpaulin outside. It will take around 5 days to fully cure so then the plan is to paint the front half later next week aswell as bit under fridge at present










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Looks good mate. What paint have you used?


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks superb so far. Is it tricky to paint as I imagine the floor just absorbs the paint?


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

I’ve used Leyland Floor Paint and it’s called Frigate. It’s about £35 for 5 litres


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

Various tools holder/hooks and racks reduced in aldi at the moment


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks I’ve got to nip out grocery shopping shortly so I’ll give it a look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Nick-ST said:


> Looks superb so far. Is it tricky to paint as I imagine the floor just absorbs the paint?


It's fairly straightforward to be honest as I've used about 2.5 litres for 2 coats on half the garage so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

So a few pics with small update.

The rear half of the garage had a 2nd coat yesterday. It's dry to walk on now but will leave 2-3 days to fully set before moving all my bit and pieces to the back to then do the front half. This is how it looks today (the dusty foot prints are from me from the front half of garage concrete floor, one of the reasons I wanted it painted)










I also bought to cycle racks and installed them so all 4 bikes are mounted on walls now










And I'll be glad once this all finds a home and charity shops open again to get rid of some bits and pieces. My units should all be here middle of next week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Another small update.

So last weekend I bought a ring camera (I already have the ring doorbell) so thought it make sense to keep under one brand. I did consider the whole Arlo, Hive (only down side has to be mains powered) etc set up. Anyway all set up but the WiFi was a bit weak to the garage so BT provided me with another WiFi Disc to help (I get 3 Free to ensure I get complete WiFi)

Anyway Ring all mounted up










Next step was to think of some shelf solutions to mount my WiFi disc aswell as have somewhere to charge my Ring Battery's.

I found these shelves for £7.99 a pop in The Range other day so bought them along with a tin of grey wood paint










Pretty pleased now that the first shelf is up I think as well match the grey floor pretty well










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

So this week I received the rest of my new units. All built and mounted finally tonight. I have a worktop from B&Q which I will be fitting at weekend along with the rest of handles fitted























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks very tidy indeed!


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks great, good work. You could fit an infill panel between those two wall units to hide the gap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks great mate......where did you get the Kitchen units from?.
Regards
Paul


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

pina07 said:


> Looks great mate......where did you get the Kitchen units from?.
> Regards
> Paul


They from Ikea called Knoxhult. Small wall cabinets are £20 each, the large base one is £90 and the drawer base is £60. All in including worktop and some handles I purchased they're about £250

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

garage_dweller said:


> Looks great, good work. You could fit an infill panel between those two wall units to hide the gap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud yea I'll see if I can get one if not I'll sort something out myself and make something out of some MDF and a bit of white paint

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

So managed to get the handles all on today along with the worktop fitted. Pretty pleased with how it's all come out so far. I think I'm gonna have to purchase a another large floor unit though due to not enough storage for tools etc.

Also last week I painted an old pine Hifi unit my dad was chucking out a few years ago I nabbed off him for somewhere I can store my helmets and gloves etc for my old bike (I might get round to getting another soon )




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice work mate!

Did you cut the worktop yourself?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

bluechimp said:


> Nice work mate!
> 
> Did you cut the worktop yourself?


Yes mate. Used a jigsaw around the pillar and used a mitre saw for trimming the end off as was around 20cm too long.

Also just need some trim to finish it off around the edges

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian180p (Aug 25, 2014)

Looking good. Well jealous as I only have an outside cupboard!


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

So I thought I'd give everyone a rough idea of costs etc for potentially a build themselves as personally I feel it's been very good value

Firstly was masonry paint which I've used nearly all 10 litres with approx 3 coats on the walls which has cost £50

The floor paint was Leyland Frigate at £35 for a 5 litre tin (I've used approx 2 litres into a second tin aswell but I have done a 3 coats to make sure on durability but realistically most can get away with 1 tin)

https://www.screwfix.com/p/leyland-...int-frigate-grey-5ltr/88106?_requestid=171606

The worktop was £38 from B&Q which is a 2.4m length which suited me perfect for my needs as I needed approx 2.2m

https://www.diy.com/departments/28m...kitchen-worktop-l-2400mm/3663602636175_BQ.prd

The units all in all have cost me £210 and a range called knoxhult from IKEA. They do come with worktops as a heads up to anyone who will only need a single unit aswell. (Handles also purchased from Ikea at £1 for pack of 2 requiring 5 packs)

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/cat/knoxhult-series-36836/

Electrical items have cost me a total of just over £100

MK logic plus 2 gang switches (£17.79 for pack of 5 Screwfix)

MK logic plus 3 gang switch at £5.21 from Screwfix,

Prysmian 2.5mm Twin and Earth Cable for all wiring including lights (only need to be 1.5mm for lights but I've used 2.5mm for cost reasons instead of buying 2 reels) which was £25 for 50m drum.

Lights were a total of £38.94 (£6.49 each) https://www.screwfix.com/p/lap-fixed-led-downlight-white-370lm-5w-220-240v/9815v

Plus accessories for conduit, fixings back boxes etc at approx £15

Obviously everyone's needs would be different due to if required worktops and no. if cabinets, lights, sockets etc.

I think so far at a cost of just under £500 so far I'm pretty pleased with how the man caves coming along. The only real thing left is to order one more large counter cabinet with a worktop then have a big tidy up. I think the ceiling will wait on for a few weeks then as I'm getting nagged at by the misses to sort some other 'Priorities' in the house  ordering new cabinets for utility rooms etc now places starting to open up where I can order them from

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

ian180p said:


> Looking good. Well jealous as I only have an outside cupboard!


As long as it does the job that's all that matters

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

brilliant work


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Re visiting this as decided to put units at the back of my garage now and this is ideal. Thanks for sharing links previously.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

looks awesome! and Your a Rossi Fan so even better!!


----------

